# Fruit Salad



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2003)

Fruit Salad

 6 bananas 
1 (6 ounce) can frozen orange juice concentrate, thawed slightly 
1 (20 ounce) can crushed pineapple, drained 
1 (10 ounce) package frozen strawberries, partially thawed 
1 cup white sugar 
1 cup boiling water 




1 In a large bowl, mash bananas. Stir in orange juice concentrate, pineapple and strawberries until well mixed. In a separate bowl, stir sugar into boiling water until dissolved. Allow to cool slightly, then pour over fruit mixture; stir to coat. Freeze until cold and just firm.

***Recipe originally posted by Katherine


----------



## CucumberMan (Apr 10, 2004)

*fruit salad*

Fruit salad rules! I could eat it every day! 

Kitchenelf, have you ever heard of Israeli salad? It very similar to a normal fruit salad though you add mayonnaise and some more ingredients such as celery, sesime oil, and something else I can't remember now. Does it sound familiar to you?


----------

